# Non-resident Firearms Hunting License



## EllaTJoiner (5 mo ago)

I have a non-resident firearms hunting license issued from another state within the last five years. Is this sufficient for obtaining a CT hunting license?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

EllaTJoiner said:


> I have a non-resident firearms hunting license issued from another state within the last five years. Is this sufficient for obtaining a CT hunting license?


You can ask that question over the phone at a CT game and fish office.


----------

